# Deer Corn



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Went to Tractor supply yesterday to get some deer corn for the feeder and it's 14.95 for a 50lb bag. 😧


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Well yea, what hasn’t gone up 50% or more? When input prices go up, grain prices go up. Then add shipping, package, and handling to that product and you get the $14.99 price tag. Thank goodness it’s only transitory inflation😩.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Go to a local grain elevator or farmer and it will be cheaper.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> Go to a local grain elevator or farmer and it will be cheaper.


It will most likely be cheaper but with triple fuel and fertilizer prices plus all farm equip. maintenance items doubling in price...don't expect corn prices to be the same as years past. 
And rest assured...even though we've seen groceries skyrocket due to the insane fuel prices truckers are paying...we've not yet seen the peak of higher prices at the grocery store. When we factor in what truckers have been paying...plus what farmers are paying to get this years crops in the ground plus harvest. Ought'a be real interesting come harvest time this year.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

That's why I think I'll be hunting more squirrel this season than ever. Everything is crazy ridiculous and I am afraid it's going to get worse


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

OptOutside440 said:


> That's why I think I'll be hunting more squirrel this season than ever. Everything is crazy ridiculous and I am afraid it's going to get worse


With the current prices of beef...plus what it's going to get to...I'm hoping to put at least two deer in the freezer this year. Will grind them up replacing all beef burger.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

fastwater said:


> With the current prices of beef...plus what it's going to get to...I'm hoping to put at least two deer in the freezer this year. Will grind them up replacing all beef burger.


I did that with the buck I got last season. Turned all the meat to ground.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

OptOutside440 said:


> I did that with the buck I got last season. Turned all the meat to ground.


Yep...always do the same. Wife doesn't care for deer roast/steaks so I'll keep the backstraps,tenderloins and a couple prime roasts and grind the rest.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

OptOutside440 said:


> Went to Tractor supply yesterday to get some deer corn for the feeder and it's 14.95 for a 50lb bag. 😧


The current bid for corn at our local elevator is $5.50/bu. $5.59 for 56 pounds. Your getting screwed.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Moo Juice said:


> The current bid for corn at our local elevator is $5.50/bu. $5.59 for 56 pounds. Your getting screwed.


I need to pick up broiler feed at a local Amish feed store tomorrow for the 50 Cornish cross meat chickens that arrive as babies this week, so I'll see what they have as a price for corn. I remember it was cheaper than TSC last year but I have a feeling I won't get it for 5.59.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

OptOutside440 said:


> I need to pick up broiler feed at a local Amish feed store tomorrow for the 50 Cornish cross meat chickens that arrive as babies this week, so I'll see what they have as a price for corn. I remember it was cheaper than TSC last year but I have a feeling I won't get it for 5.59.


No, that's what they are paying for it. They should be willing to sell it for under 6 bucks though. Unless they bought a bunch earlier at a much higher price. Either way, that 14.95 is pure gouging.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> It will most likely be cheaper but with triple fuel and fertilizer prices plus all farm equip. maintenance items doubling in price...don't expect corn prices to be the same as years past.
> And rest assured...even though we've seen groceries skyrocket due to the insane fuel prices truckers are paying...we've not yet seen the peak of higher prices at the grocery store. When we factor in what truckers have been paying...plus what farmers are paying to get this years crops in the ground plus harvest. Ought'a be real interesting come harvest time this year.












Glad I'm not paying it


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

fastwater said:


> With the current prices of beef...plus what it's going to get to...I'm hoping to put at least two deer in the freezer this year. Will grind them up replacing all beef burger.


We haven't bought beef in years only eat venison


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

OptOutside440 said:


> That's why I think I'll be hunting more squirrel this season than ever. Everything is crazy ridiculous and I am afraid it's going to get worse


Or just don't deer hunt over a giant pile of corn .....


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Or just don't deer hunt over a giant pile of corn .....


I actually don't hunt over corn. Set it up on the property here at home with a trail camera to see them. When I hunt I just hunt over acorns or bottlenecks in fields.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Use to put corn out all year, but now just after the crops are harvested and the green foliage is gone , just to get them to stop for a munch and size them up (body wise)


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

OptOutside440 said:


> I actually don't hunt over corn. Set it up on the property here at home with a trail camera to see them. When I hunt I just hunt over acorns or bottlenecks in fields.


Why would prices prevent you from deer hunting as much then.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> Why would prices prevent you from deer hunting as much then.


Prices are making me squirrel hunt more not deer hunt less. I want to put more squirrel in the freezer


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

When I responded about squirrel hunting it was in regards to inflation in grocery store for everything not just deer corn.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ah I see now


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Use to put corn out all year, but now just after the crops are harvested and the green foliage is gone , just to get them to stop for a munch and size them up (body wise)


Yea...around here ...it's hard to compete with all the crop fields. While I do have a feeder out...like you, it won't get filled till after crops are off. Also have a couple well established mineral sites that get maintained year round. I mostly try and set the woods up for thickets and bedding areas hinge cutting trees especially at choke points and select cutting trees breaking up the canopy to thicken up ground cover. Leaving the stumps of the select cut trees up about waist high...the stumps sprout new foilage that the deer love to browse on.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I am an anti bait guy myself, but I don't hold it against anyone who does it. I think it is a good way to spread disease in wildlife.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought a squirrel skinner and look forward to utilizing it to skin the squirrels more efficiently without hair getting on them.









Ridge Runner Original Skinner


Ridge Runner Original Skinner with Tail Slot available at Okie Dog Supply. For larger game such as rabbits, raccoons, large squirrels.




okiedogsupply.com


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

“Deer Corn” is always higher priced than(regular shelled)! Guess what? The only difference is the pretty picture of a deer on the bag! -JMO!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

s.a.m said:


> Turtle man! Live action! Just dive in and grab him like turtle man.





c. j. stone said:


> “Deer Corn” is always higher priced than(regular shelled)! Guess what? The only difference is the pretty picture of a deer on the bag! -JMO!


 The "deer corn" has less crap in it. The chaff will and does clog up feeders pretty quick.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

$8 for 50 lb bag in Portage County. Farmer had to increase rate from last year when it was $6.50 for 50 lb bag. Not too bad, he had increase in fertilizer and such.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Did any of you see this? Canada Is Waging A Climate-Crazed War On Farmers


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

There's really no end to the stupidity.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> “Deer Corn” is always higher priced than(regular shelled)! Guess what? The only difference is the pretty picture of a deer on the bag! -JMO!


It is much cleaner than many places. Less chance of crap clogging up the spinner plate.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

G-Patt said:


> Did any of you see this? Canada Is Waging A Climate-Crazed War On Farmers


Since when is nitrogen a greenhouse gas? The air we breath is 78 percent nitrogen. These people are mad men we who need to be stopped immediately.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Look up Buck Munch Corn on facebook. Dan is off of 21 near Navarre. $9/ $50lb bag $20 off per ton loaded skid for reg corn. He also has flavored for $10? and then premium protein mix for $14. Good guy as well. 

Not sure how you guys fill your feeders but, I have never had any issues with clogging even when using Amish corn. 300 lb's at a time.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

fastwater said:


> the stumps sprout new foilage that the deer love to browse on.


Curious which trees new foliage do deer like.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

afeef745 said:


> Curious which trees new foliage do deer like.


Most any of them. It's the young shoots they love to munch on.
I've cut a lot of patches of quaking aspen as well as poplar. They sprout out fast and deer really hit them hard.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Most any of them. It's the young shoots they love to munch on.
> I've cut a lot of patches of quaking aspen as well as poplar. They sprout out fast and deer really hit them hard.


 I see. Thanks


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Most any of them. It's the young shoots they love to munch on.
> I've cut a lot of patches of quaking aspen as well as poplar. They sprout out fast and deer really hit them hard.


Where you finding Quaking Aspen to cut down? That's one the grouse love to eat as well.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jl106112 said:


> Look up Buck Munch Corn on facebook. Dan is off of 21 near Navarre. $9/ $50lb bag $20 off per ton loaded skid for reg corn. He also has flavored for $10? and then premium protein mix for $14. Good guy as well.
> 
> Not sure how you guys fill your feeders but, I have never had any issues with clogging even when using Amish corn. 300 lb's at a time.


I’m sure most guys fill their feeders from the top. Crappy corn that isn’t cleaned will have parts of husk and stuff that will definitely clog a feeder plate.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bprice1031 said:


> Where you finding Quaking Aspen to cut down? That's one the grouse love to eat as well.


Have a good size group on the hillside just outside the yard here. Have never seen any grouse here but have seen woodcock.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Have a good size group on the hillside just outside the yard here. Have never seen any grouse here but have seen woodcock.


Maybe I should clarify a bit. Grouse like to eat the buds during the winter from them.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I ended up getting 50 lb bags for 8.50 at a local Amish feed store. Nothing to see on the trail camera yet except raccoons.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

OptOutside440 said:


> I ended up getting 50 lb bags for 8.50 at a local Amish feed store. *Nothing to see on the trail camera yet except raccoons.
> *




The very reason I no longer start my feeders until the crops are off the fields.. Got tired of feeding the insanely overrun **** population that...along with extremely overpopulated yotes...are surely helping in the severe decline of the turkey population. 
Not to mention that until declaring war on the local **** population...I could not get a piece of fruit off a single tree around here. Example...they would raid loaded peach trees just days before ready to harvest and strip every peach.  Peach seeds would be piled under the trees and limbs broken from their weight. The garden didn't stand much of a chance either.
Plus...this time of year around here with all the corn and bean fields ripe for grazing...I can't compete for the deer with those crop fields.
Sooo...when the crops come off the fields and the deer start meandering away from the fields and into the woods...its time to fire up the feeder.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son made a couple strap on holders for these blocks to keep them off the ground and away from the ****. One is wood and the other metal. He also threw a bag of protein mix out along with a salt block. He's got a couple pictures. This guy has been a regular. Hope stays around.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I ave. one bag of cracked and one kernal corn(50#) every two weeks from Tractor Supply, or Centerra Coop. The kernal corn from Tractor is clean, cracked a bit dusty from the occasional cob getting ground up. The Centerra bags say they’re “cleaned” before bagging for both types and usually a bit cheaper than TSC.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Now that this one is back up, we haven't seen or had new pictures of that buck. The protein blocks are still out. Hopefully he is still out there and makes a return this week.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

TM-1 said:


> Now that this one is back up, we haven't seen or had new pictures of that buck. The protein blocks are still out. Hopefully he is still out there and makes a return this week.


Not uncommon for a deer to summer in 1 area and spend the rut/winter in another. We have 4 or 5 bucks I get 0 pics of until around the last week of Oct then they show back up til they drop their antlers and dissapear for 9 months again. Hope he shows back up for you.

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

We have the same thing and get new ones in. 5 years ago my son took a really good one opening day. We never saw it before. Would have been easy to identify with the rack. If I can find a good picture I'll put it on.

We have plenty of girls for them to keep them happy. That could be the problem. May have too many. Here's a picture. I think we have at least 2 groups like this.


----------

